# Massachusetts House approves transgender rights bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

* Massachusetts House approves transgender rights bill *

The Massachusetts House has overwhelmingly approved a bill that would bar discrimination agasint transgender individuals in public accommodations and allow them to use bathrooms and locker rooms that correspond with the gender they identify with.

More
Video


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

All men should carry a pair of clip-on earrings. When they see a hottie go to the ladies room they put 'em on and follow. Sit in the stall next to her and make small talk about the weather or music. When at the sink smile coyly and tell her you love her shoes. If questioned by management tell them you have gender identity issues that come and go...it's a new strain of the virus or something. Threaten to sue.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Talk about the pussification of America.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It's about time the legislature realizes not all transgender people are the same. If I'm in the ladies' room and one of these people walks in, I'm not going to have a problem or even think to question her. If I'm in the ladies' room and the other one walks in, I'm pulling out my pepper spray. If you walk, talk and look like a woman, even if it's a homely woman, you're probably not going to have a problem using the ladies' room. I had a kid wait on me the other day who was clearly born a he and becoming a she. Even that wouldn't be a problem since it looked like the kid was really committed and not just doing it on a whim. If you look walk, talk and look like a dude get yourself to the men's room. There are so many problems with this law I don't even know where to begin.

People who change their gender identity more often than they change their socks
Girls being uncomfortable with men in the ladies' room
Perverts exploiting the law
etc, etc, etc

(By the way if you haven't seen a Blaire White video, some of her stuff is pretty funny even if you don't agree with the whole transgender thing.)


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The freak show has come to town thanks to the spineless hacks


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Kennady put a man on the moon. Obama put a man in the ladies


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Great.....another reason why I can't wait to get out of this state and move to Texas.

What a freaking joke.


----------

